# I want to put an amp/sub in my car but need help.



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Look in the thread called: my new interior lighting. There's lots of info. You have to get a line output converter to plug the rca cables into. Then you have to splice your factory speaker wires to add the LOC to get the sound signal.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok I read up on The coverter seems easy enough. Can I wire it in series with the rear speakers so I don't eliminate them? I would nt use a scotch lock but could I do that? Since my car already has an amp do I need a converter that can handle that, any recommendations on a certain l.o.c?


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Also would it matter if I hooked up the loc right at the rear speakers or in the kick pannel on the drivers side?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I used a Stinger loc and I ran from the rear speaker wires up front by the drivers seat. I'm getting a bit of a humming sound though so I think it's probably better to run it from the doors in the rear.

I think the humming is because there is a buttload of wires all bunched up there, I could be wrong though. I'm going to redo it from the rear doors this weekend, I'll let you know if it makes a difference.


----------



## Bromezz (Sep 28, 2011)

Where are the most convenient speaker wires to splice from? How does one identify speaker wires?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Bromezz said:


> Where are the most convenient speaker wires to splice from? How does one identify speaker wires?


Don't splice, grab a PAC AA-GM44 on amazon for about thirty bucks and it's all plug and play!


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

+1 on the PAC LOC.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a good "stereo removal" thread? preferably with pics? If not I will make one when I install the Pac soon.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How about dis?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etNo4pHAo_0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

